# YK-11: both a Potent Androgen and Myostatin Inhibitor



## AllesT (May 12, 2018)

As an acting potent androgen with minimal adverse side effects, YK-11 also acts as an effective myostatin inhibitor. Myostatin is a protein that limits the growth and production of muscle tissue. By inhibiting myostatin, you can increase your genetic potential to build muscle tissue. Sounds almost too good to be true, but it?s not only true but proven. 

*How it works*
YK-11 attaches itself to an androgen receptor. This prompts muscle cells to produce more anabolic factors that in turn leads to increased muscle growth. Unlike most SARMs that come with limited androgenic effects, this compound performs much better. In a past study, the effect of this compound on muscle cells was proven to be much higher. It was found that the muscle cells produced more anabolic compounds when exposed to 500 nmol of this compound than when exposed to testosterone.


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 5, 2019)

I am VERY interested in this... Has anyone actually ran it? Input both on and off cycle appreciated!


----------

